# Anyone have open hernia repair?



## mct601 (Feb 26, 2014)

Started having pain at the end of December/beginning of Jan, and a little after the 3rd of Jan I noticed a bulge just above my groin. To my fears, it was indeed an inguinal hernia (right sided).

Anyways, I fought it as long as I could and finally had surgery on it this past Friday. I've had improvement everyday- today I am mobile with only bending down and getting in and out of a vehicle giving me discomfort. My surgeon said its likely I can be put back on light duty after my first checkup (this upcoming monday) but he stated "given your line of work, do not be surprised if it is at least four weeks before you're cleared".

Has anyone on here ever had this, or know someone in EMS that had this done? I am curious as to what timeline of recovery you had. I fully intend on following my physicians instruction, but I am hoping that being young (23) and relatively healthy, I can speed up the process. I do not have short term disability or any benefits to cover lost wages while I am out


----------



## grump (Feb 27, 2014)

I had mine done last year. No mesh but I couldn't lift anything for 6 weeks. I was 64 so your age helps. Good luck. Grump


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 27, 2014)

I popped a L inguinal hernia lifting a biggie into the back of a rig when I was 23. And fit to boot (so lift properly and use help meatheads.) I pushed it in all the time until finally I was like no-more. Anyways, I was off on workers comp for like 3 1/2 months ( 1 prior to sx and 2 1/2 post sx.) It was awesome. I watched the entire series of lost and popped percocets after my open surgery. I have the mesh in me for life; 4 years later and no complications.

Why aren't you getting workman's compensation?


----------



## mct601 (Mar 6, 2014)

I am now on light duty and cleared for the 17th. I feel almost normal, but am afraid to lift (probably a good thing).

I am not getting workmans comp because quite honestly I couldnt prove it happened at work, as I frequent the gym as well. I know I could have claimed it, but i didnt.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 6, 2014)

Hmmm
Good old integrity...

Pride full, wallet empty. 

You likely did it at work... I don't see many lifters pulling hernias. Would have been a righteous claim. Sounds like your own doubt got in the way of a good decision to let your employer pay for your treatments including surgery, time off, Rx's, etc. 

Even more likely had it happened out of work, it would be indirectly caused by the long hours and arduous toll on your body after months/years of doing this specific job and the specific lifting we do, weakening your resistance to said injury. C'mon... Are you in the gym doing dead lifts and clings with double/triple your body weight? Not likely.

Oh well, that option is long gone. 

Heal up well buddy.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 6, 2014)

Glad to hear you're healing well brother. 

I'm 24, have been out for 4 months and facing 6-10 more so I feel your pain on not being able to work. I am on disability though.

 Random piece of advice, not trying to lecture, but it can't hurt to claim it, what's the worst they're going to say? No. A rule I've made for myself is anything at work whether it's small or large gets written up. Writing it up doesn't mean you have to do anything but it provides documentation of where and when. Everything is about having a paper trail. Just a thought for the future. Not bad getting paid to do nothing and all your medical bills paid for. Unfortunately mine is an out-of-work injury and  I have to pay my own medical bills. I was hesitant to start the short/long term disability train but I'm glad I did. First doc told me I'd be back by the end of January...


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 6, 2014)

Look into retraining into something else. Some surgeons say some us are basically born with inguinal hernias and it is only a matter of time for some people to develop them. Working in a lifting career is not a good choice even at your age, and, trust me, as you get older it becomes sheer folly.


----------



## Brevi (Mar 6, 2014)

I had an umbilical hernia repair. It was when I was in college, and not working EMS, and it was only bad for about a week if i remember correctly. Pretty horrible the first 24-48 hrs after though.


----------



## cfd3091 (Mar 7, 2014)

I had a R inguinal in 2009. Was out 4 weeks. It's been good ever since but there are times when I give whatever I'm lifting a little more thought.


----------

